# Switching Therapists



## clutchcity (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in the process of switching therapists right now. I got really sick of talk therapy and want to try CBT and DBT, but the straw that broke the camel's back was my therapist telling me that I "sometimes fake my SA very well". I've got a recommendation from my psychiatrist for another therapist. Anyone got any tips for switching therapists?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

She (he?) doesn't sound very good. Even if you were faking, and she knew for SURE, it worries me that she's so comfortable calling one of her patients a liar. Don't let this last therapist taint your view of therapy. Try not to carry bad experiences or impressions over. You want to be able to open up to this new therapist for cbt to work. Keep an open mind.


----------

